# Golden yellow feathers on a blue bar pigeon?



## ArtemistheFowl (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi! I recently adopted a pigeon named Artemis who appears to be a blue bar pigeon, but instead of being entirely grey, she has a patch of 3-5 golden yellow feathers on her left wing as well as some smaller golden yellow feathers underneath both of her wings and on her tail. i was wondering if there is a specific name for this color pattern and how common it is for pigeons to have this color of feathers. I have never seen it on a pigeon before Artemis!

See attached picture:


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Beautiful bird!


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Yellowed feathers*

Those flight feathers would normally be white. I suspect the under wing feathers would also normally be white. The flights in the picture are stained with something. Some fliers of rollers actually use food dye and alcohol to mark the birds for evaluation of their performance. That bird doesn't look like one of those but it is possible. It will lose the color with the next molt.


----------

